# hardware raid controller

## m@o

hello

i'm searching for a hardware raid controller for two samsung ide hdds for my gentoo server

the last two i tried appeared to be a solution for a lot of drivers and a software raid in the end...

does anybody recommend a ide raid controller card that is REALLY hardware based?

the last thing i do is to enable a * in my kernel...

and tomorrow i will throw back that junk of promise fasttrak tx2000

thanks for any hintsLast edited by m@o on Fri Feb 10, 2006 4:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

Well I can only tell you that Highpoint is not any better.

----------

## Primozic

I would suggest 3ware RAID controllers.

I have a 7006-2LP PATA RAID card in my server and a 8006-2LP SATA RAID card in desktop, both running Gentoo.  They both work great, and they perform very well with a little tuning.

----------

## m@o

i fear there are no cards for my existing ide drives   :Crying or Very sad: 

3ware does just make sata controllers, don't they?

----------

## Primozic

Nope, they have some Parallel ATA controllers, which I'm guessing is what you are referring to by IDE.

----------

## m@o

what did you do for installation?

did you just include the right * in the kernel and your box booted from the raid?

do they support online synchoronizing in case of a hardware failure?

----------

